# Internal bleeding



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

I was just looking at my tank, watching the fish, looking at the plants growth, when I found an unpleasant surprise: one of my sparkling gouramis, very dead, in the back corner  

Upon examining the fish, there was no sign of damage, no bloating, nothing to indicate an unhealthy fish except a spot of internal bleeding. The bleeding was towards the rear of the fish, right next to the digestive organs? The fishes back was arched as well, but in a muscles clenched sort of way.

I got the gouramis a couple months ago, late september/early october I believe, and they have been healthy, active and curious since I got them. One always seemed a bit shyer and slower to eat than the others, but I'm not even sure that is the deceased.

Any ideas?

Here's the basic tank rundown:
15 gallon, 5 corydoras reticulatus, 1 parotocinclus sp., 5 (now 4) sparkling gouramis. 
dGH 6, dKH 5, I just checked ammonia and nitrites, both at 0. 
temp 76f. Fed spirulina flake, Omega one tropical flake, sinking spirulina pellet, sinking hikari pellet, frozen bloodworms. Most recently fed: frozen bloodworms (possibly the culprit?)

Thanks.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear of your loss. 
I don't really have any good suggestions, except that perhaps the fish you lost already had internal problems. It's not at all uncommon for some of those problems to go unnoticed for a few months, so that is one possibility.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Thanks Jan. I hope you are right. All of the other fish seem to be fine so far, so I'm just going to blame this of MFD syndrome. (Mysterious fish death)


----------

